# First explore - Ravenswick Hall



## Ellis-1234 (May 18, 2015)

Hey everyone, 
I've been wanting to go somewhere for so long now and I finally managed to do my first explore yesterday. I've seen a couple of posts on this spot already but they were disappointed with it. I loved it and it makes me so excited to know there are far better places to see. 
I've added a few shots I took with my phone. Any advice/criticism appreciated.
Cheers, Lucy.


Erbexing by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Erbexing by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Erbexing by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Erbexing by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Erbexing by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Erbexing by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Erbexing by lucy ellis, on Flickr


----------



## krela (May 18, 2015)

I wouldn't have guessed they were phone shots. Looks like a good introduction to the hobby, welcome to the site and thanks for posting.


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 18, 2015)

Thank you krela, I've got the bug for it now. I can't wait to find somewhere new.


----------



## CovertUrbex (May 18, 2015)

Nice set, looks like a good little mooch  Ditto to Krela though about the phone shots.


----------



## UrbanX (May 18, 2015)

Spot on first report, you have an eye for a great photo. 
Looking forward to many more.


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 18, 2015)

Cheers CovertUrbex, much apreciated.


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks UrbanX. I can't wait to do more.


----------



## Rubex (May 18, 2015)

Hi Lucy, great first post! Can't wait to see more

Rubex


----------



## stu8fish (May 18, 2015)

Great shots there, these phones are awesome now but it still needs a good eye.


----------



## HughieD (May 19, 2015)

Agreed...great shots for phone picks and good first explore!


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 19, 2015)

Thank you Rubex, stu8fish and HugieD for your comments, much apreciated.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 19, 2015)

Cracking set of shots,thanks for posting.


----------



## The Wombat (May 19, 2015)

That's pretty good for a first explore
Good work


----------

